# need help...



## dekee (Sep 20, 2011)

hi everybody, i'm newbi here....(and sry for my bad english) i read somewere that i can find huge 
colection of MIUI's Lockscreens for CM7 on this forum...i was search posts but i can't find....can anybody help me???tnx a lot


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

You did not look very hard.


----------

